# DCC Wiring, New Guy



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok I'm am very new to DCC wiring and am working on my first ever layout and yes lost from the beginning lol. I'm trying to find a simple wiring diagram for a double loop 4X8 HO layout that I can understand. I can and have been reading a ton of information but more confused than anything else. I'm thinking from what I have found so far that I need to set up a couple bus blocks under both ends and run my feeders off them, that seems the easiest way to me. I'll use 14 or 16 ga wire for them and smaller (probably phone wire) for the feeders. I have the NCE Power Cab system and below are a couple of pictures of the layout.
Right now I'm just trying to get the DCC set up and will then go in and wire all the turnouts with another DC transformer that I already have. The track is Atlas 100 and the turnouts are #4 and #6 Atlas also.
Any help would be great, thanks guys.

I can't upload pictures from my work computer but here a link to a thread that has a couple of pictures of it. The last entry on the thread is as of Sunday.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7960


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

while waht you described is a good practice for medium-big club a 4x8 is really not that demanding. i didn't bother with bus thing for my 4x7 at all, just wired 8 feeders at specific points of the layout. and the reason i used that much feeders is only due to my layout separated into 8 isolated sections, so each section gets one feeder. i used gauge 22-24, your everyday network cable i have tons of laying around. 
proves to by plenty enough.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

since this is a simple double loop layout two feeders spliting off of the single and going to both rails would be perfectly fine. The only reason to have a bus and breakers is so that if one train derails it will blow its loops breaker and leave the other loop still running. That is the only reason to have a bus or breaker for that small of a layout.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys. I'm thinking I will split it up into the 8 sections just to make life easier in finding any trouble spots and in the future I have a plan in my head to add another 3 X 6 L section off one end so the expanison should be easier that way too.

Thanks again.


----------

